# T.S. Vindicatrix



## jaigee

Just spotted this letter in our local free rag (Nuneaton Tribune). I wasn't there myself, but it might be of interest to others.


----------



## Aldinga

That’s right jaigee it is well established world wide there are branches in Oz, NZ. North America and of co**** quite a few in the UK.
Check where there is a branch is close to you by going to this site. 

http://www.vindicatrix-hq.fsnet.co.uk/

Ron


----------



## blue

yep dad did his training on her,in the late 1940s


----------



## David Williams

Hi jaigee.
Been a Member of the Vindi Association for about four years,
and attended the Annual Reunion for the past three years,a
great weekend.Any Member who hasnt been,I recommend that
you make the effort to go and I know that you will enjoy your
time there.

daishop1


----------



## sailor63

*Vindy.(reunion)*



daishop1 said:


> Hi jaigee.
> Been a Member of the Vindi Association for about four years,
> and attended the Annual Reunion for the past three years,a
> great weekend.Any Member who hasnt been,I recommend that
> you make the effort to go and I know that you will enjoy your
> time there.
> 
> daishop1


Been a regular myself for the last 3 years but last year was spoilt by the rotten stink coming from the newly opened food re- cycling plant next door . the whole of sharpness now smells like the inside of a bin lorry. cheers Colin. K.


----------



## tmac19

any vindy boys who left dec 1961 email tony mac thanks


----------



## dmor319

I was at the Vindi from April till June 1960.
Regards
Dave Morris Vindi60


----------



## R396040

V indi catering Spt Nov 1947 Good luck to all ex Vindi lads where ere they may be
Stuart...


----------



## Archie Paice

Hullo All,
I was on the Vindicatrix in 1955 (R632359) in Hut B17, just at the top of the path down to the Ship on the Port Side.
Cheers, Archie.


----------



## jockab

Hi I was at the "Vindy"Jan 1953. B****y Freezin!But it set me up for 10 great years of seafaring and for my great years up to now.


----------



## TonyAllen

Archie Paice said:


> Hullo All,
> I was on the Vindicatrix in 1955 (R632359) in Hut B17, just at the top of the path down to the Ship on the Port Side.
> Cheers, Archie.


so was I same hut jan 55 catering. also sang on the stage when boxing was cancelled due to snow , kenny navis played piano with me.did not want to go home having such a good time,(R624022)


----------



## geoff. foxton

Hello,
I was at Vindi. 23/5/61 - 28/7/61 deck, great time ( except for sick bay ) and mates. Always looked forward to food parcels !!
Geoff.


----------



## L888doc

*L888doc*

Hi I was at the vindi same time. I am Jim Docherty from near glasgow. I was 12weeks deck training. I had a disagreement with fellow scots and scouters who backed each other. ( bullies) you may recall a big fight on football pitch when the self appointed jocks leader got a right going over and went home volunterely next day. I was the guy who dished out his punishment. I went onto spending 10 years at sea. Was bosun at 21 and sailed with many companies out of glasgow pool. [email protected] denholms featured mostly. I am now retired 69. 

Kind regards

Jim docherty


----------



## john dodd

Hiya lads, I was on the Vindi 12/6/'61-21/7/'61 seem to remember the punchup on the sports field, also remember the girl on the farm, and being on (jankers) most of the time. Was catering but changed to deck after a year. Stayed at sea until i was 60, now 69 and retired and living in rural Thailand growing cu***bers, thanks to the Vindicatrix. all the best. John Dodd.


----------



## L888doc

*L888doc*

Hi john. Trust you are enjoying your retirement in Thailand .i can still see that goddess from the farm standing up riding the milk cart every morning whilst we were at muster. No wonder they dished out cocoa every night.those short denim shorts and tanned perfect legs, dream on.the guy involved in the fracas on sports field was frank Murphy ,Glasgow.I read in a newspaper many years ago when he was on a murder charge.poor guy was hanging on a bridge over the Clyde when he jumped on his fingers. Got lengthy jail sentence. I served total 10years at sea but most of my working life I was in sales and even achieved sales director with large global company.i am now retired 1 daughter who has given me the love of my life , my granddaughter 12 years old.she is the apple of my wife and my eyes.

Best regards jim docherty


----------



## john dodd

Hiya Jim, You've got some memory on you, I'd forgotten about the denim shorts on that girl, and as you say no wonder they gave us watery cocoa (anti wank) I think they called it. Tragic tale about that guy involved in that punchup, we were there same time but different depts. though I probably did actually see you, also I do remember there was a Scottish/Scouse antipathy in that place, I remember a few "grudge" fights on boxing evening. All so long ago, I sometimes think that I wasn't actually there, and that I dreamnt it all. All the best to you Jim. Regards JD


----------



## William Clark8

*Vindi*

Great memories. I was a country bumbkin straight from the sticks in N.E. Scotland. Once I got used to all the foreign languages(accents) it
was great.Grub garbage and many of us got Food Parcels sent
cos all fed up eating "Vindi Pie" Going out for a plate of Toast/beans was always looked forward to. When you left you had to wear that stupid Uniform but most of the Boys used to get changed in nearest Toilet before boarding Transport so you did not stand out, though I dare say we stuck out like sore thumbs with our fantastic hair cuts. Those were the days. (Hippy)


----------



## oldbosun

I was Vindi, Deck 1946. Harsh 3 months there after 5 years of wartime. Vindi taught me the basics of living amongst men who were teenagers at that time.
Vindi stood me in good stead and I always look back as a valuable part of my life prior to those many years spent at sea amongst hundreds of great shipmates who were Captains, Officers, Engineers, Firemen, Greasers, Stewards, Cooks, Galley boys, Peggies, Deck crowds, Lampies, Bosuns and Sparks. All good Seamen in the days when Britain had a great Merchant Navy.


----------



## Sylvia Grinham

jaigee said:


> Just spotted this letter in our local free rag (Nuneaton Tribune). I wasn't there myself, but it might be of interest to others.


My Stan trained on the Vindicatrix in 1961 . ( Stan Grinham).


----------



## Banbury

I was there (Deck) from February to May 1957.


----------

